# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!

## hocon84

Chỉ còn 3 tuần nữa để nhận những giải thưởng "nhiều chục triệu đồng" từ Microsoft!


Cuộc thi Tuyệt đến bất ngờ là cơ hội để những người yêu Windows và trải nghiệm Windows 8 được thỏa mãn sởth ích "vọc phá" của mình. Với những giải thưởng cực kỳ hấp dẫn như Dell Inspiron 16z, Nokia Lumia 920 và Sony Duo 11.


Cuộc thi có cách chấm giải hợp lý, dựa trên điểm số từ ban giám khảo và số lượng (vote) bình chọn của mỗi bài thi. Những bài dự thi thắng giải ở các tuần trước đều có nội dung tuyệt vời:


http://tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#contest/ajax_detail_contest/530
http://tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#contest/ajax_detail_contest/1350
http://tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#contest/ajax_detail_contest/1940
http://tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#contest/ajax_detail_contest/2450

----------


## tungloiloi1

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình chắng trúng tuần nào hết bác ợ buồn vậy đó tham gia từ đầu tới giờ luôn nhờ nó mà biết thêm hơi bị nhiều thứ về windows 8 đấy ,ham tham gia quá giờ cái gì cũng biết hết

----------


## cuuseo

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

vậy là quá pro rồi mình tham gia đã 2 tuần này mà chẳng biết thêm được cái nào cứ nội dung cũ mà xào nấu miết nên nhiều lúc cũng chán lắm ,vì ham giải thưởng lớn nên mới tham gia đó

----------


## conghung999

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

phải thêm cái mới chứ nhỉ nếu không có cái mới thì nhàm chán lắm mọi người sẽ không ai vote đâu nhé ,win 8 cũng nhiều cái mới lắm ,nếu chịu bỏ ra 1 ngày tiềm hiểu thì đảm bảo là sẽ có nhiều chi tiết hơn cho bài thi đấy

----------


## hungvietuc1

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình cỏ ra cả 1 tuần tìm hiểu nè vì kiến thức viết văn hầu như không có nên đành tham gia bên mục hình ảnh ,mục này thì chỉ cần chế ảnh lại thôi rồi đặt cái tít cho sôi động và độc đáo vào là được ko cần phải màu mè 3 là cánh

----------


## xomthulo

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình cũng đang kế em vivobook chạy win 8 của asus nè ,phải nói là rất ngon đấy nhé

----------


## dinhmailam8

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình kết em này hơn bác ạ ,nói chung là giá cao nhưng thiết kế đẹp và màn hình đẹp ,giải thưởng chung cuộc cho cuộc thi đấy

----------


## quynhseoenuy

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình lại thấy con vivobook của asus nó lại thực tế hơn em này vì giá nó cũng tốt mà cấu hình cũng không đến nổi nào ,màn hình cũng lớn hơn nữa ,con này là tablet lai laptop còn vivobook là laptop có màn hình cảm ứng

----------


## anhhoaintv12345

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

như mọi người yêu cầu đây mình cũng làm cái video luôn rồi nè,vào ủng hộ mình 1 phiếu luôn nhé ,hy vọng là vào top tuần này mới bắt đầu hôm nay thôi đó mấy bác ,tham gia ngay đi
http://tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#contest/ajax_detail_contest/5693

----------


## bentremegumi

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

có ai đang mọi đợi em này như mình không thế giải thưởng tuần 6 đó ,đẹp ngất ngay mấy bác ơi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](

----------


## trangda

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*




> có ai đang mọi đợi em này như mình không thế giải thưởng tuần 6 đó ,đẹp ngất ngay mấy bác ơi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](


em này giá thịt trường nhiều thế mình thấy review trên CNET cũng đánh giá cao cái thiết kế và hiệu năng của máy lắm đó mấy bác nghe nói đâu trong top máy bán chạy của dell thì phải nhờ nó dùng win 8 pro nữa

----------


## rickyson280287

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

nhiều người công ty em cũng dùng em này lắm vì giá tốt bền và không nóng lại cài sẵn win 8 nữa ,em cũng đang săn nó đây các bác đúng là không dể ăn của ngoại phải vận động nữa mà em cũng bỏ tiền ra luôn ấy chữ bốc thăm cho những người vận động em nên điểm chắc sẽ cao

----------


## panda126

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình không muốn bốc thăm đâu công sức bỏ ra cũng nhiều mà lại chơi trò bốc thăm thì không công bằng tí nào cả xem như là chất lượng bài mình nó tương đương với chất lượng nhưng bài không có đầu tư viết vài ba chữ rồi post lên là không được,giải thưởng cũng qua hấp dẫn mà

----------


## medi

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình cũng đồng ý với bác luôn đấy cái này thì phải do ban tổ chức chọn ra thì mới hấp dẫn được ,mình cũng đang đầu tư chất xám vào bài video đây ,phải nghĩ nát óc mới ra được 1 ý tưởng khác người để mà tham gia đây nè ,đúng là không phải dể dàng gì đâu mấy bác phải làm nhiều thứ lắm

----------


## tapcuoinet

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

càng khó khăn thì chất lượng càng cao phải không nào thôi thì cứ bỏ ra khoảng vài ngày làm cái video đi cho chắc ăn ,tạo nên sực khác biệt thì thế nào ban tổ chức cũng sẽ ngó tới thôi nhé mình cũng vì sự khác biệt mà tuần trước cũng được giải 2 rồi đó

----------


## kevinvu1987

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

vậy thì chúc mừng luôn mình tìm vào top 9 còn chưa được bác vào đc đó và còn được giải là quá hay rồi ,tuần này mục tiêu mình cũng chỉ giải 2 hoặc 3 thôi không biết có được đây ,bài thì đang viết dở chưa xong nữa

----------


## sanvuonminhanh

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mấy bác vào like bài này cho mình luôn nha đang tham gia mà sao vận động ít người like quá đi mới đc có 15 điểm
tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#contest/ajax_detail_contest/5713

----------


## lephiet

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mới post lên mà phải không bác từ từ thì nhiều người thấy sẽ like cho bác nhiều thôi mà nội dung nói về chủ đề gì thế ,để mình biết mà học hỏi theo nè ^^

----------


## anh321

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

cái này thì xem cho vui thôi mà em thấy đâu có liên quan gì đến chủ đề tuần này đâu nhỉ ,ai có sở trường phần nào thì mình tham gia cái đó thôi 
em thì lại thích làm video nhưng kinh nghiệm thì lại không có toàn tưởng tượng ra không mấy bác ơi :beat_brick:

----------


## lacdasaysua

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

tưởng tượng vậy thì mới ra được mấy ý tưởng mới để mà tham gia chứ bác như mình ngồi không mà chẳng biết cái nào hay toàn là lấy người này 1 miếng người kia 1 miếng rồi ráp lại mà tham gia thôi nó thành 1 bài thi thập cẩm mà không có cái riêng nào luôn ấy

----------


## luongha83p2

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

nhưng nếu bác có lượng like khủng và vào top 1 tuần này thì cũng lọt vào vòng chung cuộc rồi và sẽ có điều kiện để mơ mộng em laptop lai tablet Vaio DUo 11 của Sony nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## quy263

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình không hy vọng điều đó rồi có được cái vị trí trong top 9 tuần này là mình vui lắm rồi không cần chi nữa đâu ,trúng em laptop lenovo tuần này cũng đã mừng hết lớn luôn rồi đấy
vì mình cũng chưa có laptop đúng nghĩa nữa toàn mua hàng 2nd thôi

----------


## daohoa

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

hàng này thì cũng ngon nếu biết lựa chọn đó nhé nhưng tốt nhất là nên mua hàng brand new nếu muốn dùng lâu dài ,lúc trước mình cũng mua 2nd dùng đc 6 tháng thì chai pin phải mua pin mới về nữa mà pin lại ko chính hãng nên dùng cũng chẳng được bao lâu

----------


## messi

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

2nd thì phải thay pin là đúng ròi dùng lâu thì pin nó chai là điều đương nhiêu mà bác mua mấy cục pin chính hãng ngoài cty có bán mà trừ khi hàng quá cũ thì mới không còn pin thay thế thôi nhé .

mình tuần này có thể là tham gia thêm cái phần hình ảnh thấy bên đây cũng nhộn nhịp quá

----------


## vietnamtui12

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

bên đây vui là chính thôi đó khó mà trúng giải từ mấy bài thi hình ảnh này lắm bác nếu nhắm vui là chính thì cứ up vài tấm lên cũng được

----------


## nguyenquyhuong

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

up càng nhiều thì càng tốt có sao đâu nào đâu có cấm số lượng bài tham gia là bao nhiêu đâu phải không mấy bác nhỉ 
mình từ tuần 1 đến giờ cũng tham gia được hơn chục bài rồi ,bài điểm cao nhất cũng đc tầm 200 còn thấp nhất thì 0 điểm

----------


## xuyenchi05

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

up nhiều thì bài rác càng nhiều [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) ,tập trung vào 1 bài thi nhất định thôi nhé cả nhà ,nhiều quá làm gì nhỉ đảm bảo là chẳng thể vào top mà tranh láp với người ta ấy chứ

----------


## thanh_k8_cntt

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình thấy video này hay lắm nè mọi người cũng nên theo đây mà làm nhé ,rất tuyệt vời
[youtube]NigArtFRMno[/youtube]

----------


## matngoc2015

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

cũng hay đó mình cũng đang định làm kiểu đó nè mà không đủ trình nên chỉ chụp ảnh lại rồi ghép thôi mà cũng lâu phết 1 tấm ảnh ghép với 1 tầm tiếp theo thì nội dung phải liền mạch vào rồi lồng nhạc đúng thời điểm và chèn chữ và hiệu ứng này nọ nữa

----------


## tuoiyeux

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

nếu thấy khó vậy thì không cần phải lồng nhạc làm gì đâu bác để mọi người tập trung vào xem bài của mình là được chữ cần lồng chữ vào và để mute thôi nhé mình thấy thế này phù hợp với những người chưa biết nhiều về kỹ thuật video cho lắm đấy

----------


## ilamdep

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

người thắng giải tuần 5 đã lộ diện nhưng chỉ là bài viết thôi nhé còn mặt mũi thì mình vẫn chưa thấy đâu mấy bác ạ chán ghê 
http://tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#home/winner

----------


## caole1992

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình thích giải thưởng tuần 5 nhất đó ,em HP Envy đó rất đẹp ,mong muốn 1 con lap như thế mà vẫn chưa có tiền mua nữa ,giải thưởng tuần này thì mình thấy chỉ đứng thứ 2 sau em đó thôi à

----------


## nhilangdinh

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

đẹp thế bác nhưng mình cũng thuộc dạng không chủ trọng kiểu dáng mà chỉ cần cấu hình và sự ổn định ,2 cái này rất quan trọng với công việc hàng ngày của mình đấy ,máy mà đứng khoảng 10p thôi thì coi như công việc đảo lộn lên hết ,khi dùng W8 thì tình trạng này giảm hẵn và hiếm gặp hơn

----------


## teenddeem

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

trùng ..................................................  ...............

----------


## hunghk

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

chạy win 8 thì ổn định thôi ,cái quan trọng thì vẫn là tản nhiệt của lap nếu tản nhiệt hiệu quả thì dùng lâu máy vẫn tốt và không bị chai pin ngược lại thì pin chai nhanh hơn và máy mau hóng bàn phím nữa 

nhà mình lúc trước cũng dùng acer hỏng phím nhiều quá nên chuyển qua dell luôn

----------


## baobinh

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

chắc là mấy em netbook giá rẻ rồi chứ gì ,mình có 1 con đây dùng vẫn tốt đến giờ hư mỗi nút shift nên cũng không sao ,thử cài win 8 bản 32bit vẫn ngon mấy bác nhé ,chạy nhanh hơn win 7 mặc định nữa ấy ,đúng là dùng Win 8 có cảm giác tuyệt đến bất ngờ mà

----------


## nguyenvanan91

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

net1book đang bị tablet chiếm thị phần thì phải mình thấy nó ngày càng mờ hút dần đấy ,mà win 8 ngoài mấy cái tính năng điều khiển như lật trang rồi chuyển màn hình liên tục thì còn có thêm gì mới nữa không nhỉ như là điều khiển từ xa chẳng hạn

----------


## shopnmm

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

dnah sách trúng giải tuần 6 khi nào có vậy các bác mình đang hóng tuần này mà chưa thấy có giải chắc là phải đợi thêm vài ngày nữa xem sao vậy ,càng đợi thì lại càng hồi hộp ấy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](

----------


## thuyduong

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

để từ từ mới chấm xong chứ bác mới có 2 ngày đầu tuần thôi nên mình nghĩ là còn lâu đấy nhé khoảng đầu thứ năm hay sáu gì đó thì kết quả mới được công bố ra

mà tuần trước bác được nhiều điểm và tham gia bên mục nào thế ?

----------


## huyxt

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

chắc là ảnh hay video rồi vì 2 cái này không cần phải điểm cao nên rất dể tham gia và vào top luôn

----------


## dieulypretty

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*




> người thắng giải tuần 5 đã lộ diện nhưng chỉ là bài viết thôi nhé còn mặt mũi thì mình vẫn chưa thấy đâu mấy bác ạ chán ghê 
> http://tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#home/winner


có kết quả cho tuần 6 chưa bác nhỉ ?

----------


## thuongbodo

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

chưa đâu bác nhé ,mình vào check thì cũng chỉ mới có bải của tuần 5 à ,tuần 6 giải thưởng hấp dẫn quá nên ai cũng hóng hết nhỉ

----------


## blogwhey1

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

thế tuần 7 này có bác nào đưa bài lên chưa thế mình cũng tìm mỏi cả con mắt mà chẳng thấy bài mình đâu và cũng không nhớ cái số bài mình là số mấy nữa mấy bác cho hỏi muốn xem bài mình đã tham gia thì vào đâu nhỉ

----------


## thu phuong

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

vào nick của mình rồi có cái dòng bài viết tham gia gì đấy bấm vào là được mà bác ,mà bài của mình tham gia được số mấy cũng ko nhớ nữa hả ,có 4 số thôi đó nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## thoitrangpk

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

hiện đã có bao nhiêu bài tham gia rồi mấy bác nhỉ mình thấy đầu cũng tầm gần 6000 bài rồi mà không biết có thăng thêm không mỗi tuần khoảng 800 ấy 1 con số phải nói là khủng 1 chọi tới 100 người lần =))

----------


## dichvuseo001

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

nhiều nhưng không có nhiều bài chất lượng đâu bác đa số là những bài tham gia chơi chơi vậy thôi không cần để ý đến số lượng mà hãy để ý đến những bài điểm cao hơn mình và làm sao vượt qua nó kìa

----------


## quangbds19

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

giải thưởng tuần 8 đây ,tuần 7 chưa hết nhưng mình đã chuẩn bị ý tưởng cho tuần sau rồi ,ai muốn chiếm ưu thế thì nên chuẩn bị ngay từ bây giờ nhé :

----------


## anhdjen

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình chuẩn bị từ lâu rồi nhưng đến giờ vẫn chưa hoàn thành nữa vì thiếu ý tưởng cũng như tài liệu bác ạ,có thể là sẽ phải giảm bớt nội dung xuống tí rồi mình tham gia luôn vậy ,cái gì đầy đủ quá thì cụng không hay phải thiếu thiếu thế thì nó mới vui đc =))

----------


## Thietbigiadinh

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

phải đầy đủ nhé ,làm mau đi bác có gì pm mình góp ý cho ,tuần cuối cùng rồi đừng sơ xài nữa ,bài viết phải có chất thì mới có cơ hội đoạt giải được

----------


## seobookin

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

xúc tích ngắn gọn dể hiểu là được rồi không cần phải đầy đủ và khắc khe quá đâu mình cũng muốn nó full lắm nhưng mà thời gian không cho phép điều đó

nếu bác nào có thể làm full đc thì càng tốt thôi nhé,quan trọng hơn nữa là điểm số phỉ là cao nhất kìa

----------


## NgocAnhs

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

làm sao để vào top 1 tuần này hay tuần sau đây nhiều người điểm cao quá mình đấu không lại chán quá mấy bác ơi

----------


## quangnd2

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

cứ làm theo hướng dẫn của mình thì may ra nhé ,mà tuần này bài của bác được bao nhiêu điểm rồi nhỉ ,phải có khoảng 2-4 người cũng nhau đi chát với bạn bè trên face liên tục rồi quăng link kêu họ like nhé ,hướng dẫn chu đáo và rõ ràng vào thế nào họ cũng like à

----------


## damynghebaoan

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mọi người có ai có hướng dãn unlock màn hình bằng hình ảnh không share mình với nào

----------


## bell.lina

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

có nè ,cũng dễ thôi bác ,Win 8 có cũng có hỗ trợ tiếng việt nữa đó ,chuyển qua tiếng việt dùng cho ngon

----------


## Lpthuylieu

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*




> có nè ,cũng dễ thôi bác ,Win 8 có cũng có hỗ trợ tiếng việt nữa đó ,chuyển qua tiếng việt dùng cho ngon


tiếng việt thì dùng ngon thật nhưng mình thấy nó lúa thế nào ấy ,cứ tiếng anh mà dùng bao nhiêu năm nay đã quen rồi ,cái này mà đưa vào nội dung bài thi tuần 8 thì tuyệt lắm ấy

----------


## bietthugeleximco

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình định viết bài cảm nhận rồi tham gia video nữa không biết như thế thì có hợp thể lệ không các bác nhỉ ?

----------


## iwinonline365

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

Tham gia thoải mái bác ơi ,bao nhiêu bài cũng được nhé nhưng đừng có hack là được rồi ,có ai hóng kết quả tuần 6 của mình đêm nay không ,hôm nay buồn quá ngồi F5 kết quả cho đở chán vậy http://tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#contest/list_week

----------


## wuisatang

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mỗi mục ta tham gia 1 bài coi như là văng lưới bắt cả vậy nhưng như thế thì sẽ không được chất lượng cho lắm nên mình nghĩ cứ dồn lại 1 vài mà tham gia đi ,chất lượng thay cho số lượng mọi người nhé

----------


## vanthinh1088

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình lúc nào mà không đặt chất lượng lên trên hết nhưng vì thế mà lúc nào cũng nộp bài lên trễ hơn người ta nên không thể cạnh tranh nổi về số like vì khác vãng lai họ ít khi dòm ngó đến bài khôn phải của mình lắm

----------


## hangdambao00

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình toàn là người quen like không đấy nên không cần những người đó làm gì nữa vì họ chỉ vào xem thôi có bao giờ mà bấm like cho bài mình 1 cái nào đâu toàn là phải nhờ bạn bè

----------


## Lpthuylieu

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mấy bác cho mình hỏi là ngoài nick facebook thì còn có nick nào có thể like được bài thi của mình không nhỉ

----------


## damtuyen232

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

chỉ facebook thôi bác còn không thì kêu họ tạo ngay 1 cái acc rất nhanh chỉ 30s là tạo đc 1 acc trên trang web rồi like luôn cho nhanh nhé

----------


## tungover

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

cái này thì chỉ ai rãnh mới chịu làm thôi à ,mà mình làm dùm thì lại không được vì trùng ip thì mình nghĩ chắc họ sẽ coi như là hack like vậy nên nhiều khi vận động like cũng cực lắm ấy

----------


## valazivn

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

tuần 8 bắt đầu rồi chiến đấu tiếp thôi mọi người ơi,tuần cuối cùng thì mình cũng phải bỏ cả thi mà tham gia luôn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
http://tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#contest/list_contest/8/weeks

----------


## dong2403

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình cũng mới post lên đây không biết sao tới sớm thế nhỉ thường thì phải ngày mai mới bắt đầu ấy hôm nay thì sớm 1 ngày

----------


## haphuonghoang

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

hôm nay là đúng rồi đó lúc bắt đầu tuần 6 thì mình cũng nhớ là ngày thứ 6 thì phải không phải thứ 7 đâu nhé ,đang lên bài cùng anh em luôn nè ,nhiều người tham gia thế nà thì ai lãnh giải đây nhỉ ,cạnh tranh công bằng luôn nhé

----------


## havong

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

nếu tuần 6 mình trúng thưởng thì coi như là dừng cuộc chơi tại đây luôn không tham gia nữa vì tham gia từ đầu tới giờ đã đuối lắm rồi các bác ạ ,tiếp tục nữa thì mình điên đầu mất

----------


## anthao

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình đang mong là vào được hạng nhất tuần này nè các bác ạ để có thể trúng luôn cả em giải cuối cùng ,còn đứng mấy hạng nhỏ nhỏ thì chỉ có cơ hội trúng giải của tuần đó thôi ,nhưng xem ra mục tiêu này khó có thể thực hiện nếu anh em ở đây không trợ lực giúp bài thi của mình [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](

----------


## totinhte

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

không có mục tiêu nào cao mà dể thực hiện cả mìn h có khi bỏ cả buổi để chỉ kêu gọi mọi người like đó nhé ,đến giờ thì cũng có lần vào top 3 và tranh giải tuần luôn rồi nên phải cố gắng hết mình mấy bác ạ

----------


## VinhLink

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình chỉ đang đợi KQ tuần 6 mà thôi nếu trúng giải dù chỉ là chuột không dây mình cũng xin dừng cuộc chơi tại đây luôn
vì hiện tại đã quá mệt mọi luôn rồi ấy tham gia từ đâu tuần tới giờ nên nhức đầu quá

----------


## skygame

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

hóng tuần sau nè ,mỗi 2 tuần mới có kq nhé không chấm liền được đâu bác mình thấy thế mà hay đó nhé vì như thế mới tìm được chất lượng và bài biết xứng đáng đoạt giải nhất nhé các bác

----------


## iposter

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

vậy là tuần sau mới có kết quả à lâu nhỉ làm mình bỏ thời gian ra hóng kết quả cả tuần nay mà vẫn chưa có ,không biết làm gì mà ban tổ chức khó chọn ra bài hay nhất thế không biết ,gặp mình là 1 tuần có kết quả ngay vì chỉ có 9 bài thôi mà sau đó sét 3 giải

----------


## trangnt

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

khi nào thì giải thưởng mới được trao vậy mọi người mình có trúng em chuột không dây hồi tuần 2 đến giờ thì mới nhận được thông báo trúng giải thối à còn nói khi nào nhận được thì vẫn chưa thấy thông báo gì cả ấy

----------


## alimama

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

đợi đi bác mình nghĩ cũng chắc phải kết thúc chương trình hoặc có thể là gần tết hoặc qua tết luôn thì mới có giải thưởng các bác ạ còn giờ thì cứ tham gia trước đã trúng giải rồi tính chuyện lãnh giải sau cũng được,nó có mất đâu mà sợ

----------


## npd.fpt01

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

chính xác luôn rồi ,cứ đợi đi rồi thế nào giải thưởng cũng sẽ được trao thôi mình chơi cũng nhiều chương trình rồi tùy ct có thời gian ít nhiều ấy

----------


## demchauau1

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình cũng đang tìm cơ hội để lập team trong những ngày cuối cùng nay mà không biết được không nữa ,cho sẽ like lên cao nhất có thể luôn vì bài mình tụi bạn nó nói cũng đạt chuẩn rồi đó
http://tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#contest/ajax_detail_contest/6833

----------


## iwinonline365

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

bài này chưa có điểm nào luôn kìa bác,kêu mọi người vào like cái nhiệt tình luôn đi nhé ,không thì mình nghỉ khó vào top lắm trừ khi nào có phép nhiệm màu like tăng bất thường [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## jaybee

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

đúng là có phép nhiệm màu cho các bài thi có giá trị cao và viết hay đấy còn mấy bài chất lượng kém thì mới đi nhé chẳng có phép màu nào ngoài sự cố gắng hết mình đâu mấy bác ạ

----------


## sangseo

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

thế được khoảng nhiêu điểm rồi bác và tham gia bên cái nào thế nếu là bài cảm nhận thì không chắc bác sẽ vào top 10 đâu chứ đừng nói là top 3 nhé ,bên video vẫn còn ổn

----------


## xvietsao

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

tuần này mình xem trong mục video thì mới chỉ có 1 bài thôi ấy ,tham gia mau để giành lợi thế nào các bác ơi ,tuần này mà tham gia video là thắng chắc luôn ấy nhé 


mình up lên hôm qua rồi mà hôm nay vẫn chưa có link nữa chán vật vã thiệt

----------


## quangminh01

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

check xem có chưa bác mình up lên cái là có link liền luôn đấy khoảng 3h à nhưng chắc phải đổi ý định tham gia bên video thôi bên đây bai thi ít hơn để vào trong tranh giải cùng mọi ngời

----------


## shopdochoihanoi

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình cũng chơi rất là đúng luật luôn đây các bác nhé nhưng tiếc là nhiều tuần mà vẫn không có giải mang về ,cố gắng làm cú chót xem có thay đổi gì không cái đã ,nhiều lúc cũng nản lắm đó chứ nhưng cứ thấy giải thưởng khủng là lòng nó lại rạo rực

----------


## ilgod

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

cảm xúc của bác cũng không khác gì mình nhưng giờ mình cũng đang chờ đợi trong mỏi mòn đây không biết là có giải thưởng gì không nữa vì thấy mình điểm cao mà không biết có lên top không nữa,chẳng check lần nào

----------


## lehiep108

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

lap mình hôm nay lại đổ bệnh rồi mọi người ơi ,đang chạy ngon lành thì mình cài app trên windows store thì lâu lâu lại lag 1 cái khó chịu quá không biết có nên restore lại máy không nữa

----------


## thangttmobile

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

sớm thế bác ,mình thì nghĩ chắc phải qua tết giải thưởng mới trao hết quá ,cuối năm thì cũng có niềm vui và đầu năm niềm vui cũng sẽ đến luôn quá tuyệt vời luôn rồi ấy chứ

----------


## giangnt

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

chắc là trước bác ơi mình muốn nhanh gọn lẹ chẳng muốn nó kéo dài thế này làm gì cả chán lắm ấy dù mình chưa trúng giải nhưng nếu có thì phải là trước tết cho mình vui vẻ về quê ăn tết chứ coi như quà năm mới [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## quocbaonh08

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

chắc là trước thôi cho mấy bác trúng giải tuần trước vui vẻ mà không phải phàn nàn khiếu kiện này nọ =))
mình cũng mong trước tết đây hy vọng giải thưởng tuần 8 này sẽ thuộc về mình

----------


## trangnt

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

ghép ảnh chơi chán lắm có bảo giờ giải thưởng trao cho mấy bài này đâu chứ bác ,mình đặt hy vọng vào video còn chưa có bài nào nữa là ,mong là 3 tuần cuối cùng sẽ có bài ấy

----------


## BRASOL

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

ghép ảnh xả stress thôi mà bác và học hỏi cách là ảnh ghép cho vui nữa còn nghiêm túc thì bài cảm nhận và cái video thôi

----------


## phamhungimkt

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

các bác là bài thử mấy trong này thế ,tuần 8 này ít người tham gia nên cũng không phải đi like nhiều làm gì http://tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#contest/list_contest/8/weeks

----------


## manhvlance

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

mình thích tuần này lắm ít người tham gia nhưng mà toàn bài chất lượng chắc là tay to vào tham gia tuần cuối cùng nay sau khi bỏ ra khoảng vài tuần để làm 1 bài thi rất rất có nội dung và chất vào

----------


## tindienthoai

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

càng chất lượng mình càng yêu đó nha toàn thik like mấy bài chất lượng thôi nhìu khi còn vận động cả bạn bè vào like cái bài mà cũng chẳng phải của mình [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## hoanghaodl

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

ai mà không yêu chất lượng bác vì mỗi người mỗi năng khiếu khác nhau nên mình cũng chẳng dám đánh giá bài nào là hay nhất cả tất chi cũng chỉ là các đánh giá mang tính cá nhân tuy nhiên mình thấy mấy bài đoạt giải tuần là xứng đáng không đấy

----------


## hoaian

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

sau 88 ngày có mặt trên thị trường thì đây là những gì mà Win 8 đã gặt hái được

----------


## dathoaonline

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

nhiều con số ấn tượng và mình nghĩ mình có góp phần trong đó đấy nhé nhất là các lượt tải app và mua key bản quyền chứ không phải là dùng lậu như nhiều năm về trước nữa

----------


## appsmart

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

hy vọng là cuối năm nay có nhiều người dùng hơn vì hiện tại chỉ có 1 vài người cty mình là dám up lên win 8 trong đó có mình còn lại chỉ là w7 thôi à [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hungvietuc1

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

có kết quả tuần 7 rồi đây hình như là mem nữ ấy 
http://tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#contest/ajax_detail_contest/5852

----------


## ctthutrang85

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

đa số là các bạn nam chơi mà để 1 bạn nữ thế này thắng giải sao ,ức quá đi ,mình đợi kết quả tuần 6 thì lại nhận được kết quả tuần 7 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](

----------


## nguyenvietanh123

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

chắc tuần này hoặc muộn nhất là tuần sau thôi từ từ rồi sẽ có đầy đủ mình nghĩ là sẽ công bố đầy đủ list vào tuần sau ấy đợi thử xem thế nào

----------


## huubacdo

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm tuyệt đến bất ngờ - 3 tuần cuối sôi động!*

hy vọng là vậy mình cũng đợi lâu lắm rồi mà không được gì cả ,mấy bác còn được con chuột còn mình thì đang trắng tay đây huhuhu .Mong giải khuyến khích sẽ thuộc về mình

----------

